# Cities with great settings/ locations



## tvdxer

Rio is amazing!

San Sebastian, Spain has an incredible location.

Duluth, Minnesota probably has one of the most scenic locations of any Midwestern city.


----------



## Alibaba

*Sydney*


----------



## earthJoker

Many Swiss cities have stunning settings. Not a big surprise in a Country famous for its landscape:

Lugano









Luzern (Lucerne)

















Lausanne 









Zürich









5 of the ten biggest cities of Switzerland are situated next to a lake. And one third of the 100 biggest communities.


----------



## RawLee

(all pics are from Flickr)
Visegrád









Budapest



























Szeged


----------



## l'eau

Istanbul








snow in istanbul.
























bosphorus








kızkulesi(read like cuzkoolessi)


----------



## Skyprince

*Male, the capital of Maldives.*

This is the capital of Maldives, yes- a tiny island floating on Indian Ocean !


----------



## Manolo_B2

very impressive guys! 

this is Rovinj, Croatia









and Bern, Switzerland


----------



## l'eau

^^@last pic
very pretty town


----------



## kazetuner

one of the best in Argentina, if not the best, Bariloche.


----------



## Jinkies!

Ronda, Andalucia


----------



## l'eau

Skyprince said:


> This is the capital of Maldives, yes- a tiny island floating on Indian Ocean !


what a big capital:crazy:very favorable for skyscrapers:crazy:lol
what's the maldive's population???


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Maldives population is around 300,000, of which 150,000+ live in Male'


----------



## JohanSA

Cape Town !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


































































































:cheers:


----------



## JohanSA

More Cape Town ....

















Wont post more you guys might kill me for floading....


----------



## RawLee

Skyprince said:


> This is the capital of Maldives, yes- a tiny island floating on Indian Ocean !


How do they generate electricity there?


----------



## l'eau

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Maldives population is around 300,000, of which 150,000+ live in Male'


omg:crazy:
but male looks too little for 150.000 people:nuts:


----------



## Bentag

I like very much the location of Cartagena de Indias


----------



## kazetuner

RawLee said:


> How do they generate electricity there?


Electricity - production by source: fossil fuel: 100% hydro: 0% nuclear: 0% other: 0% (1998)

http://www.authorama.com/world-2000-d-3.html


----------



## MDguy

In the US, Alaskan Cities dominate in the setting department imo

Juneau








http://flickr.com/photos/cathysphotos/543525261/

Ketchikan








http://flickr.com/photos/new2thelou/243003265/

Haines








http://flickr.com/photos/mattchamplin/218981789/

Anchorage








http://flickr.com/photos/flying_org/871316203/



etc


----------



## Skyprince

*Maldive's capital, Male.*

@ RawLe- For electricity i think it gets from generator or underwater cables ? I'm not sure actually..

more pics 

Male, the capital of Maldives :cheers:
One of the most densely populated islands on earth, 150,000 people living in such a tiny space !


----------



## Joelre

Istanbul > where europe and asia meets


----------



## Btxr_art

San Sebastian/Donostia (Basque Country, Spain)










Lekeitio (B.C, Sp)










Elantxobe (B.C, Sp)










Ea (B.C, Sp)










Mundaka (B.C, Sp)


----------



## l'eau

another istanbul photo


----------



## romanyo

Chaltén, Argentina (it's not a city, it's a little town )










Ushuaia, Argentina [Sea, mountains, snow, glaciers, forest, history & a grat architecture :nuts:]


----------



## phillybud

#1 -RIO DE JANEIRO

epper:epper::carrot::carrot::banana::banana::cucumber::cucumber::righton::righton::kiss::kiss::doh::doh:

=======================================================

But also:

Naples, Italy
Jerusalem, Israel
Mont Saint Michel, France
Miami, Florida
San Francisco, California
Santo Domingo, the Dominican Republic
Hong Kong, China
Manila, the Philippines
Sydney Australia
Toledo, Spain
Ioannina, Greece
Cuzco, Peru


----------



## Intoxication

Nestled in the heart of the Margalla Hills, at the foothills of the Himalayas, is Islamabad:










Rawal Lake:


























































































































































Rawal Dam in Islamabad:


----------



## Paws

One of the best things about Edinburgh is its setting. With the castle perched on top of a volcanic crag, dominating the city centre; an extinct Volcano, Arthur's Seat, right in the middle of the city; Princess Street Gardens, an area of greenery in front of the castle which were previously lochs (lakes) that were drained in the 1820s; and the Seven Hills that Edinburgh was built on, all adding to the dramatic setting


----------



## diegodbs

*TOLEDO. Central Spain.*









Flickr. Caminantek



*SEGOVIA. Central Spain. *









Flickr. Castillerozaldivar.


----------



## Marsupilami

Some chilean settings:

Puerto Montt (Lake District)


















Coyhaique (Patagonia)









Iquique (Atacama Desert)


















Puerto Williams (Fire Land)









Putre (High plateau)









Santiago (Central Valley)











La Parva


----------



## Occit

I prefer my city: *CARACAS* 









Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## El Mariachi

Rio by far. Edinburgh looks incredible. It would a great location to shoot a movie.


----------



## earthJoker

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trainspotting_(film)


----------



## nelly_the_elephant

Without any doubt the 3 queens of coastal towns: Cape Town, Rio and Vancouver.

Here is some cape town pics


----------



## kazetuner

some pics of HK:


----------



## MDguy

i think a few cities should also be mentioned like Honolulu, Mexico, Almaty, Tehran, Thimphu, etc

Here's Almaty









posted by Guliston


----------



## gladisimo

^^ What's that huge tower?


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Reppin' Canada is Vancouver!
all from flickr

keepitsurreal










[*]cyclonepower










eye for beauty2007


----------



## Marsupilami

hehehe, my twin...^^


----------



## sindrom




----------



## Canadian Chocho

Marsupilami said:


> hehehe, my twin...^^


LOL


----------



## jlshyang

Rio de Janeiro hands down


----------



## siamu maharaj

Imperfect Ending said:


> *Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr:lassi.kurkijarvi


**** me, that's gorgeous! Stunning.


----------



## Justme

Some great locations here already. 

Here are a couple more I would like to add:
*Lofoten: Norway*
There are a number of small towns in this beautiful part of Norway. No, they can't be considered cities, but I guess since Queenstown in NZ and Hallstatt in Austria were mentioned...
Get a load of this location:


----------



## Justme

Not too far away and still in Norway is the larger town of Ålesund.


----------



## Justme

Still in Scandinavia but a much larger city now, I would also like to include Stockholm. What makes this location so amazing is the endless islands and waterways that make up the city, urban area and surrounding metro area.


----------



## Justme

And finally for the moment, at the complete otherside of Europe I will add Porto to this list. Porto, Portugal's second city, has to be one of the most stunning river cities in the world. To add too it's geographic beauty, it also is a coastal city with some lovely beaches.










scroll >>>>>>>>


----------



## Mikou

*Constantine l Algeria*

*Constantine/قسنطينة/Qasentina : built on a mountaintop, with a ravine bisecting the city​*


----------



## Okty1

Mostar!! :drool: what a beautiful city, i'm so glad the UNESCO restored the bridge to its former glory after it was destroyed in the bosnian wars by bosnian-croat artillery, seeing footage of its destruction is so painful


----------



## nomarandlee

For major cities I have a "big three" when I think about the ultimate integration of nature/urbanity

1. Rio
2. San Francisco
3. Istanbul

Hong Kong comes close and there are many which also inspire but those are the top tier IMO.


----------



## Marsupilami

Bergen, Norway









Pucón, Chile









Moorea, French Polinesia









Capri, Italy









Oia, Greece


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Ålesund and Stockholm are amazing


----------



## bobcarpenter

*Galle*

Galle....Sri Lanka...is the city witha stunning view of the surrounding Indian ocean


----------



## Balaputradewa

Justme said:


> Not too far away and still in Norway is the larger town of Ålesund.


wow..awesome.. I love this one..very nice


----------



## gabo79

woow wow wow all nice marvelus pics


----------



## gabo79

any updatehno:


----------



## Guest

*[QUEENSTOWN]* New Zealand
































































​

*[WELLINGTON]* New Zealand













































































































*[AUCKLAND]* New Zealand


----------



## Skybean

Hong Kong










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jekatt/4063953405/in/set-72157622661797608/


----------



## earthJoker

It seems nobody has problems with villages so:
Zermatt


----------



## Beto Velez

I think that Rio de Janeiro is the most wonderfull city and Hong Kong is the second.
Others cities with an amazing location are for me this: Florianopolis, Punta del Este and Colonia del Sacramento.
And the most bored is for far Buenos Aires! 

Floripa(SC brasil)

















Punta del Este (Uruguay)









Colonia (Uruguay)


----------



## bigrod841

for me, cities with great location are the following

1. Rio de Janiero
2. New York City
3, Venice Italy
4. Capetown
5. San francisco
6. Sydney
7. Paris
8. Singapore
9. Istanbul
10. Marseilles


----------



## Spookvlieger

Chioggia, Italy:








http://agriturismo.agraria.org/veneto/venezia-chioggia.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Dinant, Belgium









http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/2828/dinant201008121.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/29/Dinant_JPG01.jpg









http://www.travure.com/photos/hoofdfotos/dinant/DSC00106.JPG


----------



## Spookvlieger

delete


----------



## Marbur66

Atlantis has an incredible setting. So much water.....


----------



## Nadini

*Beirut - Lebanon *













































*Becharre, Lebanon*









*LLP (Recuperating... Extended Away)*


----------



## Ribarca

^^

Amazing density in Male!


----------



## Victhor

Ronda, Spain:
better watch this short video:










































not linkable pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kozloski/384254544/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2674003861/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79

wow beirut loks awesome behid the montais


----------



## johngeres

Tripoli is the most beautiful city:


----------



## Nadini

^^ the second last picture is the Tripoli in Lebanon 
It is considered as a Mini-Beirut having both Tropical trees, the Mediterranean and Snow all in one:


----------



## diablo234

Anchorage, Alaska:









Honolulu, Hawaii:









Mendoza, Argentina:


----------



## Justme

^^ So, what exactly so great about the location and setting of Mendoza? In that photo at least it looks terribly bog standard.


----------



## diablo234

*Bariloche, Argentina*









*Salt Lake City, Utah*









*Denver, Colorado*









*Albuquerque, NM*



Justme said:


> ^^ So, what exactly so great about the location and setting of Mendoza? In that photo at least it looks terribly bog standard.


The surrounding area is known as the "Napa Valley" of Argentina plus you have the Andes nearby for skiing and snowboarding. Here is a better photo of the city.


----------



## miami305

*MIAMI/MIAMI BEACH, FLORIDA*


----------



## diablo234

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia:*


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

Beirut looks amazing!


----------



## gabo79

awesome great pics


----------



## Pfeuffer

not a single german city in this thread 
I think Munich and Hamburg deserve to be in here


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Great thread!


----------



## gabo79

Awesome, very nice aerial photos ; those towns are really beautiful


----------



## gabrielbabb

Valle de Bravo, Mexico


----------



## gabo79

wow marvelus valle of bravo awesome place.


----------



## Raaymanx

i noticed some photos which are probably taken with some 700mm objectives and there`s suddenly a mountain range in the background. but i think there are just a few cities with mountains like monterrey or santiago.

or Grenoble










and Innsbruck


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ speaking of Austria, Salzburg is great too


----------



## Raaymanx

i don't like salzburg that much, imo it's overrated, just like geneve. there are cities which are much more beautiful like bolzano with the dolomites










same with merano, altough it has a population of just 40.000, it has a 1200 year old history. the city itself has a elevation of about 300m, while the mountains are up to 3400m


----------



## gabo79

wow nice awesome.


----------



## dexter26

Oslo the hill&fjord city has the *WORLD'S MOST BEAUTIFUL LOCATION*!!
(Just a little joke )

Look how the hills of forest surround the whole city.










Then there's the fjord, with islands a bit more beautiful than stupid Rio's! :lol: (laughing at un-incredible Rio)










Forest and sea, there is no other city like that anywhere. Ever.










Who can beat our very own iceberg in our harbor, in a city that soon will reach the 1 million mark? :lol:










AAAAAAMAZING more than Santiago, Rio, San Fran and Sydney combined. Oslo is tha shiiiiznit!!!!  
Pay close attention to this picture, and notice how, in winter, our beautiful smog flows all the way down to our very city center, because of our "bowl" location surrounded by hills in almost all directions! This makes our lungs an incredible black pearl like color, and our shortness of breath also adds to the fascination of this alluring city.











Worlds everbest location whenever wherever forever nowever whatever thenever and in 2001 and 2999-minus988!!!!! Yiiiiha.

(This post sponsored by the most moronic idiot in the world (me:crazy, and Donald Trump (number 2 :crazy)


----------



## Scba

trittenheim by marioberger.net, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Wow!.....love this.:cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig

i think Bcharre has an incredibly beautiful setting


----------



## gabo79

Trittenheim, Renania-Palatinado, Alemania Wow! Such a lovely bucolic scenery.. 
Oslo looks nice.


----------



## dexter26

gabo79 said:


> Oslo looks nice.


Thanks, never expected anyone would say that :cheers: 
(as I was actually just having fun with that post, and ironically making fun of my city )

I actually _do_ think Oslo is a great city in many ways, but I have no problem admitting that it has problems competing with many of the spectacular cities and towns in this thread.

However, like, from the outset, Oslo _does_ have a littlebit of a spectacular setting, being at the very end/head of a long fjord, surrounded by hills, and with vast areas of forest and wilderness easily accessible both summer and winter.

But still, despite this, it isn't amazing in the same way as, say, Rio, or some of the other spectacular cities and towns out there.


----------



## Raaymanx

^^ and oslo is, together with innsbruck, the only 100.000+ city with a ski jump i can think of


----------



## samba_man

*Rio de Janeiro Pano *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## gabo79

NICE RIO.


----------



## briker

I thought the title reads CITIES with great locations? However the thread is filled with insignificant little towns and villages...


----------



## gabo79

Any updates.


----------



## Diggerdog

Cape Town's stunning setting -


----------



## gabo79

MAGIC.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver, Canada



Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


Metropolis by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

:drool:


----------



## urix99

bukittinggi,west sumatera ,indonesia

bg mount marapi n mt.singgalang



urix99 said:


> gagah ni fotonya
> 
> by Randy Azhari


----------



## urix99

http://www.facebook.com/dhan.nikon.art


----------



## CDNer

amazing landscapes in southern ITALY 
the first city is Naples:


























































---------------------then:

Palermo:










































































and this is really nothing compared to the nearest landscapes sourrounding the cities: a huge variety of shapes and colors, i cannot find my images XD


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus pics.


----------



## gabo79

Any updates.


----------



## ArtZ

Naples and Palermo are one of Europe's most beautifully located cities. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Sunndalsøra, Norway








Akureyri - Iceland








sierra de la estrella portugal








Zuheros. Province of Córdoba. Andalusia. Spain.








MADRID Mountains








The Sólfar - Reykjavik, Iceland








MADRID Mountains








Monaco








mt denali alaska








North Slovakia, Mala Fatra mountains (vicinity of city Žilina, or, more precisely, village Terchová)








MADRID Mountains








North Slovakia, Mala Fatra mountains (vicinity of city Žilina, or, more precisely, village Terchová)








Kempinski High Tatras








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY


----------



## gabo79

B]BAVARIA GERMANY ALPS[/B]








alps bavaros








Obersee








Blaueis Blue Ice Glacier








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein








Maria Gern








Berchtesgaden








Linderhof by marconogues, on Flickr








Reichsburg in Cochem by olipennell, on Flickr








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein








Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll by andywon, on Flickr








Who Doesn't Love a Castle by Extra Medium, on Flickr








Alps View by andywon, on Flickr








Feeling on top of the world by B℮n, on Flickr








Ramsau mit Schnee, Bayern, Deutschland (Bavaria, Germany) by kruhme, on Flickr








Burg Eltz by CHEEZMAN, on Flickr








Sankt Coloman (Schwangau) by [email protected], on Flickr








Königssee - St. Bartholomä - Watzmann by [email protected], on Flickr








Königssee -








leidorf








Rhine and Mosel Valley








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein castle








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY








Untitled by Niceshoot on Flickr








Königsee Kings Lake








Zugspitze + Eibsee








bavarian alps








bavarian alps








The buoyant acrobatic flights of the Alpine Choughs by B℮n, on Flickr








Füssen








Schloss Hohenschwangau by Kay Gaensler, on Flickr








Bastei








St. Bartholomä, Berchtesgaden, Bavaria








Lichtenstein Castle - Germany by kryyslee, on Flickr








Avalon








bavarian alps








View from the top of Karwendel








bavaria








Moselschleife, Rheinlandpfalz








Einödsbach








Cochem








Room with a View by Chinmay Oza, on Flickr








Neuschwanstein castle








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein








Looking across Lautersee toward Karwendel








Burghausen Castle and Old City Buildings Along Salzach River by Mark Frye, on Flickr








The Bavarian Alps, Germany allgau








Hoher Göll, 2522m (8274 ft)








selva negra germany


----------



## CDNer

europe is beautiful


----------



## gabo79

*Orta San Giulio, Piedmont. In the past it was one of the areas of influence of the powerful Sforza family. Today is inserted in the list of the most beautiful historic towns of Italy.*








Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucaeugeni/6447460073/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucaeugeni/6447468415/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerard-feron/2285885064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6845545205/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6810986613/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3645805209/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidobarberis/5361207131/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgatto/1797335742/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4226560246/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/viandantizen/2979033303/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerard-feron/2285872536/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6855602865/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricci-armani/6276325617/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3557604738/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/storvandre/4381893364/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/storvandre/4391799970/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6821771443/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6850711215/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6850713049/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/luciottolo/1937277771/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/elparainbow/83295864/sizes/l/in/photostream/








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diggerdog

Impossibly gorgeous! Fills me with melancholy that I am not there!


----------



## gabo79

*Montserrat is a mountain near Barcelona, in Catalonia. It is the site of a Benedictine abbey, Santa Maria de Montserrat, which hosts the Virgin of Montserrat sanctuary and which is identified by some with the location of the Holy Grail in Arthurian myth.*

Home of the Santa Maria de Montserrat monastery, and the Virgin of Montserrat ( "la moreneta" in catalan), a "black Madonna" statue and object of pilgrimage, also patron saint of Catalonia.

"Montserrat" literally means "jagged (serrated) mountain" in Catalan. It describes the peculiar aspect of the rock formation, which is visible from a great distance. The mountain is composed of strikingly pink conglomerate, a form of sedimentary rock, popular with climbers.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/4087523344/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/3085175390/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4171818918/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4184627339/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4176359254/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carles9/3766705809/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/514455180/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danimorell/2085172876/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippkorting/4075936418/sizes/l/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great photos! Especially the little village island.


----------



## gabo79

*Great mountain location. *


italiano_pellicano said:


> *Tokyo , Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.seesaa.net/image/20120620_8.JPG


----------



## gabo79

*Great mountain location. *


italiano_pellicano said:


> *Tokyo , Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.seesaa.net/image/20120620_8.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Taormina , Italy*


Colazione con panorama - 5 anni dopo por Riccardo Consiglio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Camogli , Italy*


Camogli I por Emilio Casini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7602365794_8d0f307796_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Catania , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/24262001.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7533603014_7b0cb76626_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7533596902_2874231ff3_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Italian Swiss*

*Lugano*


#017 Da Lugano al Monte Rosa por Enrico Boggia, en Flickr

*Lugano*


#009 Luganese por Enrico Boggia, en Flickr

*Lugano*


#002 Lugano - Città por Enrico Boggia, en Flickr

*Locarno*


la madonna e la luce por mbeo, en Flickr

*Lago Maggiore*


Tessin-Lago Maggiore por uwelino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Honolulu , United States Of America*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3051/3064537561_d5985414c9_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Stomboli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7257572098_2c74ea9828_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Camogli , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6948569763_f58305d726_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Portici & Ercolano , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/6899187286_06176dac6d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gubbio , Italy*


Gubbio por ludo36, en Flickr


Gubbio - Piazza Grande por ludo36, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Belluno , Italy*


Belluno ed il Piave por Luigi FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como Lake , Bellagio , Italy *


Como Lake - Bellagio por _ Night Flier _, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Florence , Italy*


View of the Duomo from Piazzale Michelangelo por StefanoRomeTours, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Agira , Sicily*


AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr



AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Positano , Italy*


Positano in the Evening por Pierpaolo., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bellagio , Italy*


Bellagio in the evening por idubovsky, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Yeah we get it, Italy is mindblowing.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes is a very nice country


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Positano , Italy*


Positano, Italy (from above) por susani2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Scilla , Italy*


Scilla beach (Rc) por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Numana , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7063/6956176939_fe31cb931d_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine

great cities with great locations indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Wellington | New Zealand (The Southern Hemisphere's San Francisco)


WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


Night Skyline by white bear1, on Flickr


Another sunny day in Wellington  by Jacek Magryta, on Flickr


Wellington City, Evening. by blue polaris, on Flickr


Helicopter over Wellington, New Zealand by Nick the New York Kiwi, on Flickr


Wellington cable car and city below by eleanorparkes1, on Flickr


Wellington 2011 by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr


Wellington by craigsydnz, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


175/365: You'd never know the troubles I've had by A Different Perspective, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality

1. San Francisco
2. Sydney
3. Rio de Janeiro

I know there are hundreds of less familiar cities with great settings, but s far as familiarity i concerned, these are my choices..


----------



## Guest

Queenstown | New Zealand


Queenstown New Zealand Landscape by Momento Creative, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand at Dusk by juny4ng, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand from the air by Cameralabs, on Flickr


Queenstown (New Zealand) by Domingo Mery, on Flickr


The Lookout at The Remarks by NZSki, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN WINTER by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> *One of the best things about Edinburgh is its setting. With the castle perched on top of a volcanic crag, dominating the city centre; an extinct Volcano, Arthur's Seat, right in the middle of the city; Princess Street Gardens, an area of greenery in front of the castle which were previously lochs (lakes) that were drained in the 1820s; and the Seven Hills that Edinburgh was built on, all adding to the dramatic setting*


..


----------



## QuantumX

Disturbing Reality said:


> 1. San Francisco
> 2. Sydney
> 3. Rio de Janeiro
> 
> I know there are hundreds of less familiar cities with great settings, but s far as familiarity i concerned, these are my choices..


I would place Rio de Janeiro above San Francisco and Sydney, and I think Vancouver's setting just about beats everybody. Hong Kong to me seems like the marriage of New York and Rio.


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> *Tibet: ancient ruins of Guge Kingdom, Tsaparang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gyantse Dzong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shegar fortress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shigatse skyline
> *


..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I'm reluctant to call those cities. More like "human habitats".


----------



## Yellow Fever

QuantumX said:


> Hong Kong to me seems like the marriage of New York and Rio.


What a smart way to put it! :lol: I totally agree!


----------



## gabo79

Hotu Matua said:


> Les presento, compañeros, unas tomas de Quito, la bellísima capital de Ecuador.
> Esta ciudad está situada en un valle entre los Andes, a 2850 m sobre el nivel del mar (más alta que cualquier ciudad mexicana).
> 
> En esta foto, al fondo, el volcán Cotopaxi, con 5897 m de altura, mayor a nuestro Pico de Orizaba.
> 
> 
> Adiós a Quito con Cotopaxi por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Una enfocada sobre el estadio donde juega la Liga, campeona de la Libertadores
> 
> 
> Quito aéreo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> El norte de la ciudad, de vocación industrial
> 
> 
> Norte de Quito desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Y ésta, mi favorita
> 
> 
> Óleo aéreo para Quito por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

*San Carlos, Sonora*










By marte









By marte









By marte









By marte









By marte


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ The first three photos aren't shown!


----------



## gabo79

* Papeete, PF*


papeete_03 by Teva CHENE, on Flickr


Papeete by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr


Papeete, Tahiti by CSCT3, on Flickr



1110-42 Papeete cathedral by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1110-43 Papeete Pouvanaa Ave. by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1110-45 Papeete Presidential Palace by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1110-62 Papeete by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


Papeete Ferry Port by NUkiwi, on Flickr



Streetscapes by blantyre2009, on Flickr


Papeete by blantyre2009, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Hanga Roa* is the main town, harbour and capital of the Easter Island. 

The population of 3,304 comprises 87 percent of the total population of the island. 




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8439048269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8390442821/in/set-72157632474978716









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8396037747/in/set-72157632474978716









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8396037485/in/set-72157632474978716



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8436084165/in/set-72157632474978716



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8391423466/in/set-72157632474978716​


----------



## gabo79

Ceuta é uma das duas cidades autônomas da Espanha (juntamente com Melilla), situada na costa africana próxima à desembocadura oriental do estreito de Gibraltar, constituindo um enclave espanhol no território de Marrocos, na pequena península de Almina.

*Localização de Ceuta









Mais detalhado...









População
82.376 habitantes (2011)

A cidade

1

ceuta por TINICHI, no Flickr

2

perspectiva ceuta por ~ceutatrail~, no Flickr

3

ceuta_2012_18 por Carlos Cesar Alvarez, no Flickr

4

ceuta por TINICHI, no Flickr

5

ceuta_2012_22 por Carlos Cesar Alvarez, no Flickr

6

Ceuta por xocer, no Flickr

7

Ceuta por Diskforce, no Flickr

8

Ceuta por Diskforce, no Flickr

9

Ceuta por kpmarek, no Flickr

10

Catedral la Asunción de Ceuta,España. por Catedrales e Iglesias, no Flickr

11

Ceuta por RAMONRAMON, no Flickr

12

ceuta_2012_05 por Carlos Cesar Alvarez, no Flickr

13

ceuta_2012_10 por Carlos Cesar Alvarez, no Flickr

14

Ceuta por hicham daoudi, no Flickr

15

Ceuta 1 por LaLina, no Flickr

16

Ceuta 2 por LaLina, no Flickr

17

Sunset in Ceuta por Nolin Cadiz, no Flickr

18

Ceuta beach por warsta, no Flickr

19

Ceuta  por SoyunaSupernova, no Flickr

20

CEUTA, "LA PERLA DEL MEDITERRANEO" por espe_caballa, no Flickr*​


----------



## OldKool

merely 300km north of my place


----------



## gabo79

*Lhasa/拉萨, Capital of Tibet, Western China.*




















VRT_5053 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3716 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3328-Edit by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3377 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3382 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3405 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3672-Edit by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3594 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_5056 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Guanajuato*_
*Estado de Guanajuato, México*_

*Población Aproximada: 171 709 Hab.*








*
Es sorprendente que sea la capital de un estado donde se encuentra una urbe de 1,609,504 habitantes (León, Gto.)*













































*Se distingue por lo colorido de las casas y sus paisajes.*


















Luego les traigo mas fotos de esta ciudad, tiene cosas muuuy interesanes y peculiares que mostrar 




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

great shots but remember please put not more than 4 photos per post.


----------



## gabo79

Córdoba, Veracruz.

Conocida cómo la ciudad de "Los 30 Caballeros", Córdoba Ver. esta ubicada en la parte central del Estado de Veracruz, situada entre 800-1000 m.s.n.m; es una ciudad Agroindustrial con muchísima historia y sin dudar algunas, una vista espectacular hacia la Sierra Madre Oriental y el eje Neovolcánico. *Población*: 196 541 hab.​








_Originally posted by_ Roverach









Pico de Orizaba y Luna Llena por Jesus Guzman-Moya, en Flickr


cordoba veracruz por foxship, en Flickr


Fortín-Córdoba por Lente Fantástica, en Flickr









_Originally posted by_ Roverach​


----------



## gabo79

*Taxco de Alarcón
Estado de Guerrero | México​*
*Población Apoximada: 104,103 Habitantes*









*Tiene un desnivel de 1690 a 2200 MSNM*

















*
Aun que no lo parezca, la construcción mas grande de la foto es un Supermercado "Super Chedraui" Tiene ese estilo porque 
esta ciudad forma parte del programa "Pueblos Mágicos" de México y solo se construye al estilo antiguo, sino se le quitaría esa distinción.*



































*
Imagínense lo difícil que ha de ser conducir en estas calles, en especial con un auto manual:*








*
Se preguntarán por que hay tantos Volkswagen Escarabajo (Vochos), pues se debe a 
que son tracción trasera y suben mejor en las cuestas, por eso son usados como taxis.*


----------



## gabo79

Creo que La Paz podria ser considerada la capital de las montañas en el mundo.

Porque no hay otra capital o metropolis localizada en tal altitud y con un desnivel de 1,5 km.
*
Vias de conexion entres zonas con gran desnivel.*


















*
En esta imagen se puede ver casi todo el municipio de La Paz*









*Municipio de El Alto: Es plano y hace parte de la region metropolitana de La Paz, se calcula que tiene más de 1 millon de habitantes. Sus barrios mas altos llegan a 4300 metros sobre el nivel del mar.*(El Alto en la izquierda y La Paz en la derecha)


----------



## gabo79

Vitória - Brasil​
Otra ciudad construida entre la mezcla de montaña+mar, una combinación tipica del litoral de Brasil






























Rio de Janeiro​
>>>


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ One of the best in the world.


----------



## NanoMini

Casablanca is famous by the song which has the same name. This city's also in Morocco, one special country. When I was young, someone told me no new year in Morocco. I don't know is that real now?




































http://paradiseintheworld.com


----------



## gabo79

*Reykjavik*


Reykjavík. by Ágúst Eir, on Flickr


Northern Lights over Mt. Esja by KáriBjörn, on Flickr


Kópavogur and nearby areas by StefÃ¡n Freyr | Skyzography, on Flickr


Reykjavik fråån ovan by henrikalmen, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Reykjavík skyline by Pétur Jónsson, on Flickr


aida_1206_075 by k1rsch, on Flickr


Vetrarborgin by hó, on Flickr


Viewing the sunset. by Ágúst Eir, on Flickr


Modern Statues at Perlan, Reykjavik by Dyker_The_Horse, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky, Kamchatka Krai*










http://s004.radikal.ru/i205/1307/15/bf4e4c65ca99.jpg


----------



## gabo79

*GUILIN*

Belíssima cidade em um cenário natural espetácular. Guilin fica localizada na região autônoma de Guangxi.









Flickr/eneko123









Flickr/Filip M.A.









Flickr/PVCG









Flickr/PVCG​


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY*

Sydney, Australia. by PiotrHalka, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> Snow in Florianopolis - Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> IMG_3644 por Carmezini, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 17 de julho de 2013 por Michel Téo Sin, no Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6831 por orlandojosemachado, no Flickr


..




gabriel campos said:


> Florianopólis - Brazil
> 
> 
> Neve e Floripa por Erich Casagrande, no Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

GustavoNarvais said:


> Florianopolis


..


----------



## gabo79

*Vernazza, Liguria*


Proud of their Vernazzan heritage por B℮n, no Flickr


Vernazza From Above por albireo2006, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Night in Taipei by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


Untitled by Erichartman.tw, on Flickr



Flickr 上 *dans 的 大台北鳥瞰 2013


Flickr 上 *dans 的 新北市 新板特區 2013 Banqiao District and Taipei skyline


Flickr 上 *dans 的 Taipei skyline 2013 台北天際線


----------



## gabo79

*Cartagena (pop. 980,000)* Caribbean Colombia's 2nd most important city, and Colombia's 5th (or 6th depending on who you ask) most important overall, as well as the country's tourist mecca.

































































































































*Old town*


----------



## urix99

nice city, you can submit some photo for banner.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

gabo79 said:


>


Is this natural or man made?


----------



## gabo79

Mixed natural and man made.


----------



## CharlesMendez

alexandru.mircea said:


> Is this natural or man made?


What do you mean "man made"?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

CharlesMendez said:


> What do you mean "man made"?


Built by people... 

People can extend shores into sea / lake and create artificial peninsulas and islands next to shores, there are many examples.


----------



## CharlesMendez

urix99 said:


> nice city, you can submit some photo for banner.


There are banners of Cartagena here in SSC that have been among the top 10 or top 20.


----------



## CharlesMendez

alexandru.mircea said:


> Built by people...
> 
> People can extend shores into sea / lake and create artificial peninsulas and islands next to shores, there are many examples.


Yeah, I know. But in this case the peninsula is natural. God-made


----------



## alexandru.mircea

CharlesMendez said:


> Yeah, I know. But in this case the peninsula is natural.


If you knew this already then I don't understand why you asked what do I mean. :lol:

Wikipedia says "Originally constructed for foreign oil workers, Bocagrande consists mostly of the land acquired through land reclamation." but it doesn't back up the information with a link. Is it not true?


----------



## CharlesMendez

The peninsula was always there. There was an spanish fort(Cartagena has many) in front of the bay.

What the foreing oil workers did (Tha Andian Petroleum Company) was building the streets, houses,divide the land,etc.

Here are some pictures of the evolution of the zone since the 50s:

Bocagrande (50s):











Bocagrande (late 70s):










Bocagrande (1980):










Bocagrande(2008)


----------



## CharlesMendez

And you can see the pensinsula(down and right) in this old map. The name is there "Bocagrande"


----------



## gabo79

*Guilin the Chinese city with naturally made skyscrapers *


Guilin panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Guilin panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Nuuk 


Nordlys (55) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nordlys (59) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nordlys (58) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nordlys (34) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nuuk by Night by Raakjær, on Flickr


Qiterlia. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


the old nuuk harbor by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

CharlesMendez said:


> And you can see the pensinsula(down and left) in this old map. The name is there "Bocagrande"


Cheers Charles, I enjoyed the explanation and especially the old map. 

If you're on Wiki you should check out the page of the city for errors, and edit them.


----------



## CharlesMendez

I hava actually done it. A couple of times. I have thought doing a big-update of the page. But it requires time, because I need to have all the references and comply with all wikipedia standards.


----------



## gabo79

Queenstown | New Zealand


Queenstown New Zealand Landscape by Momento Creative, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand at Dusk by juny4ng, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand from the air by Cameralabs, on Flickr


Queenstown (New Zealand) by Domingo Mery, on Flickr


The Lookout at The Remarks by NZSki, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN WINTER by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

Innsbruck - the capital of Tyrol, located at the confluence of two rivers - Schill and Ince. From all sides the city is surrounded by high mountains.


Landhausplatz by ardues2013, on Flickr


DSCN0862 by ardues2013, on Flickr


DSCN0860 by ardues2013, on Flickr


DSCN0930 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## AnGo89

*Sarajevo*, the capital of Bosnia and Herzegovina, South-East Europe:


----------



## gabo79

cool


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed cool, very nice photos


----------



## Denjiro

*NHA TRANG - VIETNAM*


_NDD4026 by hiendiep, on Flickr

104A BUỔI SÁNG NHA TRANG #2 by phambathinh, on Flickr

Nha Trang City by TornadoNguyen, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*ITALY
Strait of Messina Metro Area*
_Regions: Sicily and Calabria_
Capital cities: Messina and Reggio Calabria
about 900,000 inhabitants































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## IThomas

*ITALY
Turin*
_Piedmont Region_
about 2 mln people (metro area)




































































































and much more...










two skyscrapers are under construction...

​


----------



## gabo79

*Virgin Islands*


St Thomas sunrise by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


St Thomas sunrise by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Virgin Islands Beach by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Virgin Islands boat by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Virgin Islands Beach by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


St Thomas style mountain slope by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


St Thomas mountain view in early morning by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


St Thomas mountain view in early morning by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


St Thomas sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


St Thomas sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Sprawling through a mountain valley - Cusco, Peru (3,400m above sea level).


View over Cusco, Peru by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


View over Cusco, Peru by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


View over Cusco, Peru by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


View over Cusco, Peru by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

cool


----------



## Architecture Addict

IThomas said:


> *ITALY
> Turin*
> _Piedmont Region_
> about 2 mln people (metro area)


:drool::drool:
Italy and its stunning cities :hug:.


----------



## Cauê

*Rio, Brazil*

Aerial view of Rio De Janeiro and Sugarloaf Mountain por sfmthd, no Flickr​
^^
In this scene: Guanabara Bay, Sugar Loaf Mountain, Flamengo Park and the City Center.


----------



## gabo79

wow nice.


----------



## gabo79

Marsupilami said:


> some chilean cities:
> 
> *Coyhaique
> *
> Coyhaique | Cerro Mackay by Feffef, on Flickr
> 
> *Temuco*
> Temuco-volcán Llaima 5 1440X900 by urbatem2, on Flickr
> 
> *Puerto Williams*
> Buque Escuela Esmeralda recala en Puerto Williams by Armada de Chile, on Flickr
> 
> *Puerto Montt*
> PUERTO MONTT CHILE by Mario Pereda Reyes, on Flickr
> 
> *Puerto Natales*
> Costanera de Puerto Natales by Homayra Oyarce G., on Flickr
> 
> *Pucón*
> Pucon, La Poza by lanube360, on Flickr
> 
> *Puerto Varas*
> Osorno Volcano - Puerto Varas by Cascada Expediciones, on Flickr
> 
> *Valdivia*
> Volcán Puntiagudo sobre Valdivia by m.allende_visionsnature, on Flickr


..


----------



## -Tani-

*Old City of Gjirokastra, Southern Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.408384745934583.1073741828.407932632646461/433907340048990/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/meetbeautifuleurope/photos/a.427954083959423.1073741850.419358881485610/572346229520207/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.408384745934583.1073741828.407932632646461/633017900137932/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Jonn said:


> *San Carlos, México*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *créditos para Rada SC*


..


----------



## gabo79

*** Little Piece of Heaven - Madeira Island ****​



Allrightsreserved said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobiinmadeira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilsantos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_salter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


,,


----------



## gabo79

Copperknickers said:


> Some historical scenic cities:
> 
> 
> Machu Pichu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.world-mysteries.com/machu.jpg
> 
> Constantinople
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://allworldtowns.com/data_images/countries/constantinople/constantinople-01.jpg
> 
> Athens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/18/6b/10/186b10b9ea7f0b56ee9c1a8db928f6a2.jpg
> 
> Antioch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4d/c8/9c/4dc89c9223ddcf76982dedb119e8eac0.jpg
> 
> Toledo, Spain


,,


----------



## alexandru.mircea

In terms of big cities in the mountains, in Europe it doesn't get much better than Sarajevo and Grenoble IMO. Here's Grenoble:



alexandru.mircea said:


> *Grenoble, Isère*
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/q9tRFk


----------



## alexandru.mircea

In terms of cities with mindblowing settings, Algeria is probably one of the most underrated countries in the world. Here's an example:



Riq-10 said:


> *Collo*
> 
> DSC_1001 by Mohamed lamine feligha, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Italy does the mountain town type possibly better than anywhere else. Especially in Lombardy.



FAK said:


> *Bergamo, Lombardia* More beauty
> 
> 
> Bergamo Città Alta - Bergamo Old City in the fog di Mrkit99, su Flickr



Bergamo by Radu Emil Nutiu, on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/xWTpR4









https://flic.kr/p/eaicmE


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates into this thread :cheers:


----------



## -Tani-

*Dhermi Village, Southern Albania.*


Untitled by Fjona Zanaliu, on Flickr

Dhërmi (2) by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr

Dhermi 025 by Simon McMahon, on Flickr

Dhermi by Gentian Kalemi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog

South Africa - Cape Town the magnificent 



Lydon said:


> *Cape Town:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Panorama Paul on Flickr​


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

*Fujisawa 藤沢市​*
There's lots of places where you see Mt. Fuji, especially in Fuji City in Shizuoka which has the clearest view of it. But I would rank Fujisawa as the most scenic.
Fuji city is full of factories, which kind of kills the scenery. Hakone is inland. But Fujisawa is coastal, full of nice beaches, a clear view of Mt. Fuji, especially with Enoshima island accompanying it.


----------



## thienzieyung

*Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo)*

KK city is home to SE Asia's highest pinnacle and a region of outstanding biodiversity. After all, the city was named after *Mount Kinabalu*!

It's difficult to capture the mountain in full view along with the city. One has to head out to the coast or islands to get such a view. I always take in the view of the mountain on a clear day at sunset from a local town called Tanjung Aru, it is really STUNNING! On one side is the charming sunset, and behind stands the majestic mountain and the city skyline.

Rare evenings with a pink tinge like this is hard to come by:









A charming mix of old and new parts of the city.









The post-quake scars clear on the mountain.









It is even rarer to get superbly crystal clear views of the mountain in the morning, this occurs perhaps only about 5 days in a year!









The view visitors get upon landing at our intl' airport!


----------



## Sainton

Cartagena, Colombia has a very interesting layout, like Miami


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates but dont forget to post also their credits, sources


----------



## gabo79

alama said:


> *Let's start with the capital Port Louis (pop. of 148,000)*
> 
> 
> Port Louis by rubared, on Flickr


..


----------

